# Buckling-Should I be worried?



## Alexz7272 (Aug 13, 2016)

My one buckling has a more round belly then his sibling or any of my other goats.  Its been this way for a couple days. Not acting any different, is this something I should be concerned about or am I being silly? Thank you!


----------



## babsbag (Aug 14, 2016)

I wouldn't be worried about him if he is acting ok. He is probably just getting a well developed rumen.


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 14, 2016)

My buckling has the same thing going on from time to time.  Mostly when he's done gorging himself haha!


----------



## TAH (Aug 14, 2016)

x2 With everyone else


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 14, 2016)

He looks "normal" to me.
Some goats can get hay belly, some at a certain age can get the bubble look (mostly Nigerians that do this) and it is developmental.

BUT ...

is he on coccidia prevention? How old is he?

This year there are so many battling cocci.... but worse many are shocked to run fecals on their 3 month old kids and have a parasite explosion.
It's the weather I tell ya!
Never seen anything like it. 
Most just don't see high parasitic loads on baby goats.... not this year... it has been all over,not just my region.
This wet weather and high temps are causing so many issues!


----------



## NH homesteader (Aug 14, 2016)

Wet weather?  I wish! Major drought here.  Bad summer. That's interesting to know,  I was worried about him but he's totally normal acting.  Now that I think of it I did have a Nigi doe that totally got a "hay belly"  sometimes.


----------

